# brake drum woodstove



## FJH (Dec 29, 2008)

recycled from 2 logtruck brake drms and a car rim various scaps of metal
Added several more pics for ya


----------



## modn (Dec 29, 2008)

Pretty inventive and cheap to boot!!! How does it work? I have some uses for that pallet jack too!!


----------



## Lignum (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks Beastly....:rockn: Nice Jack too...


----------



## modn (Dec 29, 2008)

Lignum said:


> Looks Beastly....:rockn: Nice Jack too...



Hey lay off I called it first!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 29, 2008)

Now who in thier right mind looks at a couple of clapped out brake drums, and an old rim, and see's a woodstove?

That's just SICK!!!

I LIKE IT!!!:biggrinbounce2: 

Somebody put some thought and effort into it.
Nicely done!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## husky455rancher (Dec 29, 2008)

very nice. i make stuff outta useless crap all the time lol. looks good man


----------



## AOD (Dec 29, 2008)

hahaha, nice work! I bet it really cranks out heat too!


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Man thats cool. When I was a truck mechanic I would scrap a couple of them a week. Never thought of doing that. Id like to see some more pics also. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## FJH (Dec 30, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> Man thats cool. When I was a truck mechanic I would scrap a couple of them a week. Never thought of doing that. Id like to see some more pics also. :biggrinbounce2:



Sorry the jack is not for sale ! Thats how I move the stove!
It weighs in at about 500 pounds!I'll see if I can add more pics didn't expect as much intrest .The top can be jacked off baciclysplits in the middle and the exhast moved in any location 360 deg around the unit, it has inside air on the door and outside air intake can be plumbed in at the rear via a 2x3 tube which preheats beneath and thru the two lumps beside the door and the air enters at the top of the door preheated to burn near the top of the stove . Oh ya it heats Ive had the door front glowing with a load of fir bark in there it is only 1/4 material.The drum material is a lot harder to make glow


----------



## cmetalbend (Dec 30, 2008)

Guess I better stop using drums for bench grinder and anvil mounts, and start making wood stoves out of em. Great idea, and it looks good too.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

There really is no such thing as scrap metal. Nice stove.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

modn said:


> Pretty inventive and cheap to boot!!! How does it work? I have some uses for that pallet jack too!!



My neighbor bought one of those pallet jacks. I asked him what is was for. He sadi he was going to put the big plow on it and store it in the shed... across the lawn. I told him but he tried anyway. It was a big plow and he got a little upset when I told he was gonna have to call his kids to help him.


----------



## cmetalbend (Dec 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> There really is no such thing as scrap metal. Nice stove.



No chit,,,,,why,,,,,,because every Tom, #### and Harry sold it to China.:bang:


----------



## carvinmark (Dec 30, 2008)

Very well thought out stove and looks great. Keeps you warm I bet.


----------



## AIM (Dec 30, 2008)

I love anything home made. Nice job!


----------



## Farmall Guy (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice, and should last a long time to boot. 

I too feal that nothing is scrap (just ask my folks, they call me sanford  ) At any rate I've been thinking of building a OWB using an old fork truck wheel that we're scraping out at work as the fire box. The wheel's 30X36X1.5 thick (no tire pressed on just the steel rim) and the best part is I can pick it up cheap. I really enjoy building and looking at stuff like this, really gets ya thinking about just what we spend our money on and just how much of it can be had a lot cheaper with a little time and some imagination.

Good job


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice job FJH - I saw another like that, but it was layed out horizontal, small round door where the hub would be, pipe on the other end hub.


----------



## Orange Hill (Dec 30, 2008)

I am inspired. I bet that you can make it through the night on residual heat alone.


----------



## FJH (Dec 30, 2008)

Orange Hill said:


> I am inspired. I bet that you can make it through the night on residual heat alone.


Stifled rightdown will hold a fire 8-10 hours.
Added more pics for thous who asked!


----------



## Blazin (Dec 31, 2008)

Great idea, I bet that bugger really holds the heat!


----------



## urhstry (Jan 1, 2009)

Farmall Guy said:


> Very nice, and should last a long time to boot.
> 
> I too feal that nothing is scrap (just ask my folks, they call me sanford  ) At any rate I've been thinking of building a OWB using an old fork truck wheel that we're scraping out at work as the fire box. The wheel's 30X36X1.5 thick (no tire pressed on just the steel rim) and the best part is I can pick it up cheap. I really enjoy building and looking at stuff like this, really gets ya thinking about just what we spend our money on and just how much of it can be had a lot cheaper with a little time and some imagination.
> 
> DO IT!


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very cool idea Great way to recycle. Thanks for the other pics.


----------



## TIMberbear (Jan 1, 2009)

Where did u get the front door? Are the drums cast iron? What is holding them together. I like it alot, just a few questions tho. I can get old drums for next to nuthin. If its cast how is the door attatched? Thanks in advanced and once again great job and ingenuity!!!!


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like something I could use to fabricate a wood burning pool heater. Need some kind of stainless tubing on the inside that pool water can flow through and then back to pool.

gg


----------



## FJH (Jan 1, 2009)

TIMberbear said:


> Where did u get the front door? Are the drums cast iron? What is holding them together. I like it alot, just a few questions tho. I can get old drums for next to nuthin. If its cast how is the door attatched? Thanks in advanced and once again great job and ingenuity!!!!



the front door is 1/4 inch plate
bordered with flat bar
The drums are cast but They are banded with steel on the outer edge allowing them to be welded easly! Every thing is welded on it!you need a plasma cuter or something to cut the cast for openings.I used 6011 rod heat maxed out to cut the cast.
You can run a hot water coil inside around the top I have done this on one other!
There is more to it than meets the i There is a baffle at the top to force the flame to travel the top surface


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 2, 2009)

What kind of water coil? Copper? Stainless?

Think you could send me a drawing?

I'm looking for a cheap way to add some heat to the pool.

gg


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 2, 2009)

I've seen wood heated outdoor hot tubs, they were pretty neat, but heating an actual pool would need some kinda gigantic wood stove. That's a lot of water man...

Ian


----------



## FJH (Jan 2, 2009)

goosegunner said:


> What kind of water coil? Copper? Stainless?
> 
> Think you could send me a drawing?
> 
> ...



Used copper as was stated by haywire would take a lot of heat to heat a pool!I used it to supliment hot water tank.I used simply one pass of 1/2 inch copper pipe around the inside of the upper portion of the drum doubt that would heat a pool.You could how ever wrap the upper portion of the drum with several passes of pipe and eshast thru the top.
A drawing is possible I guess! You would need to have the lines plumbed at or below pool level to get natual water movement !OR you would have to pump it!


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 2, 2009)

I am starting a knew thread so I don't hijack this cool Brake drum furnace any longer.

moved to here

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1302782#post1302782


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 3, 2009)

"The drums are cast but They are banded with steel on the outer edge"


===

What do ya mean banded with steel??..What are these drums off of, do ya know the manufacture??

That thing could make one he77 of a coal burner...

Neat stove...


----------



## FJH (Jan 3, 2009)

They are off a logging truck trailer like these.

http://www.bigmacktrucks.com/index.php?showtopic=4114


----------



## TIMberbear (Jan 5, 2009)

More pics please!!!!!! Of the heater


----------



## FJH (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll see what I can do!


----------

